# Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Hallo

Endlich habe ich mein neues System zusammen gebaut.
Der erste eindruck war gut, im Idle 30°C. Nun wollte ich meine Luftkühlung testen.
Unter Prime entstehen inner Sekunden 80° mit dem Macho. Das kann doch nicht normal sein?
Laut Core Temp entstehen über 150W tdp @ 3.8GHz.

Hier mein System:
Xeon 1230v3
Asus Z87-Pro
Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev.A
GB GTX 770 OC
alles im Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit 3 140mm Fans


----------



## Fossi777 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Welche vcore liegt denn unter Last an ?

Kühler richtig montiert ? ( zuviel/wenig WLP )

Stimmt der Anpressdruck des Kühlers ?


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Hast du eine automatische Übertaktungsfunktion aktiv?
So was haben leider einige Boards standardmäßig aktiv.


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Jap, die anliegende Spannung wäre interessant. Die Mobos hauen gerne mal etwas mehr drauf, was nicht sein muss und zu höheren Temps führt...

Gruß


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

ich würde ehrlich gesagt auf die Wärmeleitpaste Tippen.
weil so ein Rasanter Tempanstieg afaik nicht von ner höheren Spannung kommt..... 
bei den GPUs ist es ja ähnlich und die sind auch nciht innerhalb von ner Sekunde 90° Heiß

Kühler einfach mal neu draufmachen....


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

dreht der lüfter vom macho?


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> weil so ein Rasanter Tempanstieg afaik nicht von ner höheren Spannung.....
> bei den GPUs ist es ja ähnlich und die sind auch nciht innerhalb von ner Sekunde 90° Heiß


Prime95 heizt ordentlich. Bei mir sind die Temps auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit über 70°C. Haswell eben...

Gruß


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Aber doch nciht in einer Sekunde auf Max? wasn da los im Hause intel?


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Aber doch nciht in einer Sekunde auf Max? wasn da los im Hause intel?


WLP statt LoT. Die sparen so ein paar Cent pro Chip Ist doch aber schon seit längerem bekannt...

Gruß


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

XD nice Job Intel 
Haswell ging an mir vorbei ..... aufrüsten wäre ja doof gewesen ... jede Generation neu ist ja quatsch


----------



## skyhigh5 (5. Februar 2014)

Vllt wird falsch ausgelesen...


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> jede Generation neu ist ja quatsch


Eben, deswegen habe ich meinen übertakteten Q9550 5 Jahre behalten. Dann "musste" mal was neues her, du verstehst

Gruß


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Also mein Xeon E3-1240v3 wird auch ruck zuck 75-80°C heiß mit Prime95. Ich habe nen Mugen3 drauf. Die CPUs werden leider aus bekannten Gründen extrem heiß und prime heizt sowieso unnötig auf. Beim Zocken bekomme ich auch nur unbedenkliche 60°C. Evtl. kann man mit undervolting noch ein paar grad rausholen, bei mir liegen 1,18V an beim TortureTest mit Prime.

mach dir keine allzu großen Sorgen, der HR02 oder eben auch mein Mugen3 sind nicht die stärksten Luftkühler und bei Heizwell limitieren die schnell. Solange im Alltag nicht so hohe Temps anliegen, ist das ja auch zu vernachlässigen. Prime95 in der aktuellen Version hat (leider) AVX bzw. AVX2 Unterstützung, daher die extrem hohen temps.


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ist das der Föhn als dein Avatar ?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Das ist der Fluch des Fö(h)ns


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Nein die WLP ist es nicht. Ich hab den Kühler schon demontiert, alles gereinigt und wieder mit einem kleinen Klecks montiert.
Der Kühler sitzt ordentlich, der Lüfter dreht richtig, und ein optimaler Airflow ist gegeben.

Zur Spannung mit 3.8GHz gehts doch auf betrachtliche 1.3 V
Mit 3.6GHz auf 1.25V.

Aber eben so 150W Leistung sind auch nicht einfach zu Kühlen?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



xeon38 schrieb:


> Nein die WLP ist es nicht. Ich hab den Kühler schon demontiert, alles gereinigt und wieder mit einem kleinen Klecks montiert.
> Der Kühler sitzt ordentlich, der Lüfter dreht richtig, und ein optimaler Airflow ist gegeben.
> 
> Zur Spannung mit 3.8GHz gehts doch auf betrachtliche 1.3 V
> ...



Jede CPU ist anders, du hast wohl ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt. Trotzdem sind 1,3V viel zu viel (noch nicht schädlich aber unnötig).
Ich würde es mal mit etwas Undervolting via Offset probieren. In kleinen Schritten runter gehen und testen.


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das ist der Fluch des Fö(h)ns


Dürfte ja die "gesprächsfördernde" FX5800 ultra sein, wenn ich nicht irre... *@TE:* Vcore runter, versuchs mal mit 1,1-1,2V. Mehr als einen Bluescreen riskierst du dabei nicht.

Gruß


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



facehugger schrieb:


> Dürfte ja die "gesprächsfördernde" FX5800 ultra sein, wenn ich nicht irre... *@TE:* Vcore runter, versuchs mal mit 1,1-1,2V. Mehr als einen Bluescreen riskierst du dabei nicht.
> 
> Gruß


 
Vollkommen richtig


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Naja der Bluescreen kam schneller als erwartet bei -0.1V.
Mit -0.05V erreiche ich kaum bessere Werte.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



xeon38 schrieb:


> Naja der Bluescreen kam schneller als erwartet bei -0.1V.
> Mit -0.05V erreiche ich kaum bessere Werte.



Wie siehts mit der Vring Spannung aus? Auch Cache Voltage genannt. Diese sollte je nach Board zwischen 1,0 und 1,1 Volt liegen. Da kann man meistens auch noch was dran machen.


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ich verzweifle...

Core und Cache Spannung auf -0.4V, mehr liegt nicht drin...
und die Temps gehen trotzdem Über 80° unter Prime Small FFT's....
Sollte der Kühlkörper warm werden?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Wie hoch ist denn die Cache Spannung unter Last? -0,4V beim Cache, das wäre viel 
Der Kühlkörper sollte warm werden, bleibt er kalt ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Hitze vom IHS nicht richtig auf den Kühlkörper übertragen wird, oder anders gesagt: Es findet keine Abführung der Abwärme statt.


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Der Kühlkörper wird max 40° warm
ups natürlich -0.04V...
Soll ich mal ohne WLP versuchen??
Denke aber kaum das die WLP der Fehler ist, eher die Intel WLP 

Hier noch screenshots von Core Temp bei Small FFT und Benchmarking von Prime




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ich denke mal du erreichst die 3,8GHz indem du den SingleCore-Turbo auf alle 4 Kerne anwendest richtig? Dann legt das Board automatisch mehr Spannung an. Die Spannung bei 3,5GHz ist in Ordnung und die Temps sollten dann auch deutlich niedriger sein. Ich vermute du wirst einfach ein nicht besonders gütiges Stück Silizium erwischt haben.

Ohne Wärmeleitpaste wäre Unsinn, irgendwas muss die Wärme leiten, Luft macht das bekanntermaßen nicht besonders gut  Du kennst aber die Regel bei WLP oder? Soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Das heißt du musst wirklich nur eine hauchdünne Schicht auftragen, sodass der IHS so eben bedeckt ist. Es müssen ja nur kleinste Unebenheiten ausgeglichen werden, sodass ein gleichmäßig guter Kontakt zwischen Kühler bzw. dessen Kühlplatte und IHS hergestellt werden kann.


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ja bei 3.5GHz geht die Temp "nur" auf 70° und kann gehalten werden.

Bei der WLP habe ich einen kleinen Klecks in die Mitte der CPU gesetz. Etwa so CPU-Kühler: Wärmeleitpaste aufbringen - Einsteiger-Tutorial: PC-Luftkühlung richtig planen und zusammenbauen (Teil 2)
zwischen ober- und untergrenze. Die Thermalright Chill Factor taugt doch was oder?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Bei 3,5 GHz sind 70°C mit Prime95 in Ordnung, da besteht mMn kein Handlungsbedarf.
Wärmeleitpasten kann man im Prinzip alle benutzen, die Unterschiede bei den Temps halten sich meist im unteren einstelligen Bereich. Ich kann trotzdem die MX4 von Arctic empfehlen, die ist recht günstig, lässt sich gut verteilen (komme ich gleich noch zu) und die Leistung liegt auf einem hohen Niveau. Aber auch die NTH1 oder Gelid sind gute Pasten.

Prinzipiell kann man die Paste auch mit der Tropfvariante auftragen, allerdings hat die Methode 2 große Nachteile, weswegen ich eher empfehle, die Paste z.B. mit einer alten Kreditkarte zu verstreichen:

1. Bei der Tropfmethode wird meist nur ein Teil des IHS mit WLP bedeckt, die äußeren Ecken bzw. der Rand bleibt unbedeckt, das führt zu einer etwas schlechteren Temperatur. Da aber die Abwärme zum größten Teil in der Mitte entsteht, hält sich der Unterschied in Grenzen.
2. Man kann bei der Tropfmethode wesentlich schlechter einschätzen, wie viel WLP man auftragen muss. Denn trägt man zu viel auf, leidet die Wärmeleitfähigkeit und es kann dazu führen, dass WLP außen herausquillt und im schlimmsten Fall in den Sockel gelangt und Pins bzw. die Sockelpins verschmutzt. Trägt man zu wenig auf, wird nur ein kleiner Teil des IHS bedeckt und das führt natürlich auch zu einer schlechteren Kühlleistung.

Wenn man die WLP gleichmäßig dünn auf dem IHS verstreicht hat man also sozusagen bessere "Kontrolle". Ist halt etwas zeitaufwendiger, aber ich finde es lohnt sich.


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Danke für deine Mithilfe DerFoehn

ich war auch immer für die Verstreichmethode bis ich dieses Video gesehen habe.
How Thermal Compound Spreads - YouTube
Hier sind deutliche Lufteinschlüsse zu sehen.

Wie dünn trägst du sie auf? Dass man die Schrift noch erkennen kann??


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



xeon38 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Mithilfe DerFoehn
> 
> ich war auch immer für die Verstreichmethode bis ich dieses Video gesehen habe.
> How Thermal Compound Spreads - YouTube
> ...



Wenn man die Schrift noch lesen kann, ist es zu dünn. Etwas mehr.


----------



## MesserPit (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

was macht ihr euch so gedanken wenn er doch im idle 30°C hat? mein 1245v3 hat nach 2sek prime auch 70°C und geht dann auf max 80°C hoch. im idle hab ich ca 28°C und bei bf4 nach 1 stunde nie mehr als 55°C. unter prime ist das total normal das der direkt aufheizt. ich hab allerdings den brocken2 drauf.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



MesserPit schrieb:


> was macht ihr euch so gedanken wenn er doch im idle 30°C hat? mein 1245v3 hat nach 2sek prime auch 70°C und geht dann auf max 80°C hoch. im idle hab ich ca 28°C und bei bf4 nach 1 stunde nie mehr als 55°C. unter prime ist das total normal das der direkt aufheizt. ich hab allerdings den brocken2 drauf.



Meine Rede, siehe Post 13.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ich gehe da aus meiner Erfahrung eindeutig von der überhöhten Vcore aus.

Mein Xeon wird bei 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen im Intel Extreme Tuning Utilitiy Stresstest, was ja bekanntlich Prime entspricht, grad mal 54° warm. Allerdings arbeitet meiner auch mit einer manuell eingestellten Vcore von lediglich 1.050 Volt.

Zur Erfahrung:
Ich habe das mal ausprobiert mit der Overclocking Funktion was z.B. mein MSI Board zur Verfügung stellt. Da wurde auch eine viel zu hohe Vcore, erinnerlich ca. 1,35 Volt eingestellt und die Temps schossen unter Vollast ruckartig hoch.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Ich gehe da aus meiner Erfahrung eindeutig von der überhöhten Vcore aus.
> 
> Mein Xeon wird bei 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen im Intel Extreme Tuning Utilitiy Stresstest, was ja bekanntlich Prime entspricht, grad mal 54° warm. Allerdings arbeitet meiner auch mit einer manuell eingestellten Vcore von lediglich 1.050 Volt.
> 
> ...


 
Laut Screenshot liegen beim TE mit 3,5 GHz völlig normale 1,125V an. Die sehr hohen1,3V liegen nur an, wenn man den SingleCore Turbo auf alle Kerne umsetzt und die Spannung auf Auto lässt, dann legt das Mainboard ordentlich was drauf bei der Spannung.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Intel Extreme Tuning Utilitiy Stresstest, was ja bekanntlich Prime entspricht



Der Intel Test berücksichtigt den Vcore Offset und erzielt wenn man Undervoltet eine wesentlich geringere Temperatur.
Prime95 ignoriert einen Offset und gibt die volle VID.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Intel Test berücksichtigt den Vcore Offset und erzielt wenn man Undervoltet eine wesentlich geringere Temperatur.
> Prime95 ignoriert einen Offset und gibt die volle VID.



Sehr interessante Info, das wusste ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Betrifft aber nur Haswell.


----------



## facehugger (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Wie sehen die Temps denn im *PC-Alltag* (daddeln, Anwendungen, etc...) aus? Die werden da bei dir ebenfalls ordentlich runter gehn! Mach dich doch nicht verrückt, oder läuft bei dir ausschließlich nur Prime94 in 24/7... Dieses Stress-Tool lief bei mir nur 1-2 mal länger zum testen, seitdem nie wieder. Und rate mal, keinerlei Probs bisher

Gruß


----------



## Research (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Nur um gefragt zu haben, die Folie vom Kühlerboden entfernt?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Prime95 ist halt realitätsfern. Ich würde den Xeon einfach @Stock laufen lassen, der ist so schon extrem flott und dann braucht man auch nichts mit Prime testen  Ich denke beim Zocken wird der Xeon niemals über 65 °C kommen 



Research schrieb:


> Nur um gefragt zu haben, die Folie vom Kühlerboden entfernt?



Oh ja, das kann jedem mal passieren  Aber dafür sind die Temps dann doch "zu niedrig"


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



> Die sehr hohen1,3V liegen nur an, wenn man den SingleCore Turbo auf alle Kerne umsetzt und die Spannung auf Auto lässt, dann legt das Mainboard ordentlich was drauf bei der Spannung.


 
Das meinte ich ja auch, dass die viel zu hoch sind. Meiner läuft eben auch bei 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen mit nur 1.050 Volt.



> Der Intel Test berücksichtigt den Vcore Offset und erzielt wenn man Undervoltet eine wesentlich geringere Temperatur.
> Prime95 ignoriert einen Offset und gibt die volle VID.


 
Wußte ich zwar ebenfalls nicht, allerdings sind bei mir die Temps auch unter Prime selbst die gleichen wie mit dem Intel Stresstest.
Ich habe auch keinen Vcore Offset eingestellt sondern die Vcore direkt auf 1.050 Volt.
Ich habe die Temps auch nicht nur mit dem Intel Utilitiy getestet sondern nebenbei auch Aida64 und Core Temp laufen lassen.



> Ich denke beim Zocken wird der Xeon niemals über 65 °C kommen


 
Selbst als ich noch den Original Intel Kühler drauf hatte kam ich beim Zocken nicht über 60°


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keinen Vcore Offset eingestellt sondern die Vcore direkt auf 1.050 Volt.


 Damit hast du auch keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Intel Tool und Prime95.

Undervolting ist beim Xeon in meinen Augen pflicht.
Es ist schade um die verschwendete Wärme/Energie.


----------



## guss (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



guss schrieb:


> (...) Meinen Intel  Xeon E3-1230V3 habe ich auf VCORRE 1.015V / VRIN 1.420V eingestellt.  Bei 0.005V weniger stürzt der Rechner irgendwann ab. So läuft er stabil.  Damit komme ich auf folgende Temps:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Abductee schrieb:


> Damit hast du auch keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Intel Tool und Prime95.
> 
> Undervolting ist beim Xeon in meinen Augen pflicht.
> Es ist schade um die verschwendete Wärme/Energie.




Auf jeden Fall macht generell bei Haswell Undervolting mehr Sinn als Overclocking.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Abductee schrieb:


> Damit hast du auch keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Intel Tool und Prime95.
> 
> Undervolting ist beim Xeon in meinen Augen pflicht.
> Es ist schade um die verschwendete Wärme/Energie.


 
 Verstehe jetzt deinen Kommentar nicht ganz.
 Meiner läuft ja mit Maximaler Auslastung auf allen Kernen (3,7 GHz) und Threads unter seiner normalen Voltzahl, nur eben nicht über die Offset Funktion,
 sondern per Direkteinstellung.
 Dementsprechend ist er auch Undervolted, was sowohl die Leistungsaufnahme und dementsprechend die Temperatur senkt.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Aber nicht im Leerlauf, da verschenkst du Potential.
Undervolting über den Offset sollte die erste Wahl sein.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Offset ist ne feine Sache für Undervolting. Ich wollte auf eine gesenkte Spannung im Idle nicht verzichten.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Abductee schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Leerlauf, da verschenkst du Potential.
> Undervolting über den Offset sollte die erste Wahl sein.


 
 Jetzt versteh ich was du meinst
 Wäre ja vielleicht auch möglich wenn ich die Stromsparfunktionen nutzen würde
 und zusätzlich zu der eingestellten Vcore von 1.050 einen Offset festlegen würde.
 Allerdings hab ich das noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich die Stromsparfunktionen
 nicht nutze.
Bei mir liegen halt immer die 1.05 Volt und die 3.7 GHz an.
 Auf alle Fälle umgehe ich damit das mögliche Szenarium, dass die CPU unter Last auf
 allen Kernen nur noch mit 3.5 GHz arbeitet.


----------



## BertB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

also meiner geht auf ~65°C, ebenfalls @ 3,7GHz per enhanced turbo (max turbo für einen kern auf allen kernen)
small ffts
mit nem zalman cnps 9900 kühler
liegen aber auch nur 1,174V an

idle sinds so ~30°C

alles core temp


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Mit meinem V2 hab ich undervoltet über den Offset unter Last 0,936V und Leerlauf 0,776V.
Mein Haswell i3 hat ~0,984V unter Last und irgendwas mit 0,6V im Leerlauf.

Ich find den Offset genial, den würd ich nicht für 200MHz opfern.


----------



## BertB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

muss ich mal ausprobieren, war bisher hauptsache froh, dass der die 3,7GHz bringt
ich hab halt auch sli laufen und mach viel benchmark, nur so zum spaß (zeitenweise mehr als ich zock)


----------



## Dellio (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

ich hab auf 3,5ghz und 20 min prime rund 65grad mit dem mugen 3 rev. B


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Das ist recht gut, bei welcher Spannung?


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2014)

vcore dürfte zu hoch sein. hab nen 2600k auf 4, 5ghz mit smt ca. 1,3125vcore fix mit prime stable max. ca. 70 grad kerntemperatur mit ner aio h2o 1x 120 noiseblocker und ca. 100w verbrauch so als vergl. .


----------



## xeon38 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

das sieht ja besser aus bei euch...
@3.8 bringe ich small fft gar nicht hin und der blend test mit 70°


----------



## BertB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

die spannung scheint halt viel zu hoch,
dann soll anscheinend die wirksamkeit der wlp unter dem heatspreader noch streuen
und na klar die silizium lotterie

musst schauen, dass du die spannung runterkriegst
wo es bei dir so hochgeht sind ja 1,32V für 3,8GHz
ich hab 1,174V für 3,7 GHz, aber 20°K weniger (bclk einstellen geht bei meinem bios leider nicht, ist ausgegraut)


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Sandy Bridge ist ja auch noch lange nicht so hitzig wie Haswell. Der IHS ist ja noch mit dem Die verlötet. Über 1,3V bei Haswell führen zu viel höheren Temps


----------



## BertB (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

ich hab aber auch haswell

edit: ach so, drstoecker gemeint?


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Jop, hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, sorry


----------



## Dellio (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das ist recht gut, bei welcher Spannung?



standart... hab da nix eingestellt


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Aber was heißt Standard bei dir? Das ist bei jeder CPU anders  Was liegt denn an wenn du Prime95 laufen lässt?


----------



## Dellio (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

wo kann ich das sehen.. sorry ich stell da nix im bios rum weil ich mich ned auskenn


----------



## DerFoehn (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Schmeiß Prime an und lies die anliegende Spannung mit CPU-Z aus.


----------



## Dellio (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

so... hab da zwei werte... keine ahnung

versteh aber nicht wie der TE auf 3,8ghz kommt??


----------



## Dellio (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

da is noch idle


----------



## drstoecker (6. Februar 2014)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge ist ja auch noch lange nicht so hitzig wie Haswell. Der IHS ist ja noch mit dem Die verlötet. Über 1,3V bei Haswell führen zu viel höheren Temps



ja das ist bekannt sollte auch nur als Beispiel dienen wg dem vcore und des verbrauchs.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich find den Offset genial, den würd ich nicht für 200MHz opfern.



Ich verstehe dich durchaus. 
Nur ich opfere den Offset und sonstige Stromsparmechanismen im Idle halt gerne für die 200 MHz mehr.
Wobei ich möglicherweise meine Fix Vcore wohl auch noch auf 1,000 Volt drücken könnte ohne Leistung einzubüßen.
Aber das ist spekulativ, da es mich persönlich eigentlich nicht interessiert ob jetzt da 1.050 oder 1.000 Volt anliegen.



Dellio schrieb:


> versteh aber nicht wie der TE auf 3,8ghz kommt??



Das funktioniert nur über die Anhebung der Base Clock (BCLK).
Das kann, wird aber wohl nur in wenigen Fällen funktionieren, da es das ganze System übertaktet und damit
instabil machen kann.
Bei mir resultiert selbst eine geringe Anhebung von Normal (100 MHz) auf 102 MHz in einem Neustart und Rücksetzung
auf die Default 100 MHz.
Ich vermute mal, dass bei mir die bereits ab Werk übertaktete Grafikkarte hier nicht mehr mitspielt.

Bei Computer Base hat es funktioniert mit einer erhöhten Base Clock auf 3,9 GHz zu kommen.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2013/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-im-test/7/


----------



## BertB (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

seh ich auch so

werde aber vermutlich damit experimentieren, mal sehn, was geht

wozu bencht man den, als um einstellungen auszutesten


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Auch schon wach? 
Übertakten und Undervolten funktionieren halt nur mit Ausprobieren, die eigene Stadardspannung kann einem höchstens einen kleinen Anhaltspunkte geben, ob man evtl. eine gütige CPU erwischt hat. Aber wie hoch man mit dem Takt bzw wie weit runter man mit der Spannung kommt, muss man ausprobieren und testen


----------



## Starshiptrooper (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Der Job ruft


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Und bei mir das Praktikum


----------



## xeon38 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

@DerFoehn

kann man mit dem Asus Z87-Pro die Spannung begrenzen, evtl. durch adaptive voltage ??


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Der Adaptive Mode funktioniert komischerweise nur mit einer k-CPU. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Bug aber gewollt ist, aber als ich noch einen 4670k hatte, konnte ich eine adaptive Spannung einstellen, jetzt mit dem Xeon nur noch Offset oder Fixed. Vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand, ob das so gewollt ist  Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es bei mir nicht.


----------



## xeon38 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

@DerFoehn

wie kriegst du das mit deinem Z87-Pro hin, dass die Spannung nicht zu hoch wird?
Arbeitest du mit einer festen Spannung?


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ich habe den Xeon @Stock laufen, alle Spannungen stehen auf Auto. Das heißt, das Board gibt der CPU so viel Spannung wie benötigt (meistens etwas mehr), das ist abhängig von der Güte der CPU. Meine läuft mit Prime95 auf 3,6GHz @1,18V, das ist also die "Standard" Spannung bei der Taktrate meiner CPU. Das ist aber bei jeder CPU unterschiedlich.


----------



## xeon38 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

wie sehen dabei die Temps aus?



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich habe den Xeon @Stock laufen, alle Spannungen stehen auf Auto. Das heißt, das Board gibt der CPU so viel Spannung wie benötigt (meistens etwas mehr), das ist abhängig von der Güte der CPU. Meine läuft mit Prime95 auf 3,6GHz @1,18V, das ist also die "Standard" Spannung bei der Taktrate meiner CPU. Das ist aber bei jeder CPU unterschiedlich.


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Idle um die 30°C, mit Prime95 im 8k Run geht's auf 80°C hoch. 8k ist halt die maximale Belastung mit Prime, das heizt extrem


----------



## Dellio (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

der föhn hat ja den 1240<--


----------



## xeon38 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Dann bin ich doch einigermassen bei den Leuten...
Meine Temps:
@3.4GHz mit 1.18 V erreiche ich unter 70°
@3.6GHz mit 1.30 V erreiche ich unter 80°
@3.8GHz mit 1.35 V erreiche ich unter 90°


----------



## Dellio (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

is der macho schlechter wie der mugen?? sind doch auch 120er lüfter

ich hab bei 3,5ghz 1.108volt, is das echt so unterschiedlich?


----------



## Fossi777 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

erneuere mal die WLP , und dann bleibt dir nur noch das undervolting...


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Dellio schrieb:


> is der macho schlechter wie der mugen?? sind doch auch 120er lüfter
> 
> ich hab bei 3,5ghz 1.108volt, is das echt so unterschiedlich?



ich denke eher, dass mein Mugen3 etwas schwächer ist.
Und ja, die CPUs sind sehr unterschiedlich, ist aber auch von Board zu Board verschiedenen, wie viel Spannung angelegt wird.


----------



## xeon38 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Update

mit manuellem Vcore auf 1.2V bleibe ich unter Prime unter 60°

ist das in einerlei Hinsicht schädlich für die CPU sie mit dauer 1.2V zu betreiben?


----------



## Starshiptrooper (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Siehst es geht doch mit a bisserl gutem Willen
Geh einfach schrittweise weiter runter mit der Vcore. Meiner rennt doch
auch mit 1.050 Volt.

Ich verstehe immer nicht, dass so viele die CPU mit den "Auto" Funktionen betreiben,
was natürlich zu einer höheren Vcore und dementsprechend höheren Temps unter Vollast führt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich so ein gutes Ausnahmemodell erwischt habe, dass er
bei einer fixed Vcore von 1.050 Volt auf allen Kernen mit 3.7 GHz läuft, was ihn
nicht mal ansatzweise in die Nähe von 60° bringt.


----------



## xeon38 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*



Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Siehst es geht doch mit a bisserl gutem Willen
> Geh einfach schrittweise weiter runter mit der Vcore. Meiner rennt doch
> auch mit 1.050 Volt.
> 
> ...



Was mit 1.05V?? Läuft er unter Prime stabil??
Mein System stürzt unter Prime nach 15min bereits ab und das bei 1.17V


----------



## Starshiptrooper (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Klar läuft er stabil mit Prime!
Dein Problem ist mehr die Erhöhung der Base Clock um auf die 3,8 GHz zu kommen, die das System instabil macht, da wie
ich bereits mal erwähnt habe, das ganze System damit übertaktet wird (Ram, Graka um nur 2 zu nennen) und
nicht nur die CPU.


----------



## DerFoehn (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Ich würde ihn auch lieber nur über den Turbo, also auf 3,7Ghz, übertakten. Die Leistung ist eh groß genug (auch ganz ohne OC) und so kannst du auch die Temps noch etwas senken.


----------



## xeon38 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

ab welcher vcore Dauerspannung muss mann sich sorgen über die Lebensdauer machen??


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Undervolting, also niedrigere Spannungen, sind nicht schädlich, ganz im Gegenteil. Spannungserhöhungen sind schlecht, mehr als ~1,25-1,3V sollte man langfristig nicht geben. Ist eben eine sehr individuelle Sache, wie wenig Saft die CPU verträgt.


----------



## HMangels91 (8. Februar 2014)

Also ich erreiche beim stresstest bei prime bei meinem fx6300 grad mal 47 grad mit dem macho normal??


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

Die Sensoren in den AMD FX Prozessoren sind sehr ungenau, solange dieser Wert aber 62 Grad nicht übersteigt ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## xeon38 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Xeon 1230v3 in Sekunden auf 80°C*

An Haswell Besitzer!

Wie hoch ist eure VID so??


----------

